# Tire Chains



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Got my 1032 running great, problem now is traction, can someone suggest the best place to get chains for it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Used, Craigslist.
New, Tractor Supply, Fleet Farm, Ebay, ... internet search it for best price.

I'd recommend the 2 link spacing over the 4s. More expensive but way better traction.

Do you already have aggressive snow tires on it ?? If not I'd recommend better tires over chains any day. So much smoother to move around and to operate.

2 link spacing on an older tire:









Newer style 
*Carlisle Xtrac Tire*


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

*Chains*

No, the tires on it are not very aggressive at all, nothing like your pics, I have a steep gravel drive and could not do the hill since it was sliding down.

I think the chain option might be best for me.

At 6'4" makes me wonder who in the world designed this thing with such low handle bars, kills the back! Maybe folks were shorter in the olden days.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know that feeling. They are all different but sometimes it's possible to drill new mounting holes to get a few more inches. Need to lengthen the control cables or rods too.

If it's steep then I'd agree with you about the chains. Not worth buying tires only to find out it's better but not quite enough and you end up with chains too! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know that feeling. They are all different but sometimes it's possible to drill new mounting holes to get a few more inches. Need to lengthen the control cables or rods too.
> 
> If it's steep than I'd agree with you about the chains. Not worth buying tires only to find out it's better but not quite enough and you end up with chains too! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


Thanks for the response, searching for the chains now. I am actually an old hot rodder/drag racer really getting into this old blower!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Ruidoso Bill said:


> No, the tires on it are not very aggressive at all, nothing like your pics, I have a steep gravel drive and could not do the hill since it was sliding down.
> 
> I think the chain option might be best for me.
> 
> At 6'4" makes me wonder who in the world designed this thing with such low handle bars, kills the back! Maybe folks were shorter in the olden days.


they designed it for 5'7 to 6'2 people. Maybe you can put extensions into the handles and get a couple more inches.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Ruidoso Bill said:


> Thanks for the response, searching for the chains now. I am actually an old hot rodder/drag racer really getting into this old blower!


Typical ET for 1/4 mile on a snowblower is about 12 minutes.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here ya go...They've got every type and size chain you'll ever need.
Garden Tractors Tire Chains


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Typical ET for 1/4 mile on a snowblower is about 12 minutes.


and thats if you dont have any wheel spin off the line !


----------

